# MonStar's P/RR/S Journal



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

This is journal 9,651,437, I know, you don't need to remind me. Basically I all I read anymore is everyone rambling on and on about P/RR/S. I want to know what all the hype is about. 

I figured that now was as good of time as ever to give gopro's P/RR/S program a shot and see what it is that everyone is raving about. I have never heard so much positive feedback on one program before in my life. I am not sure if that's because everyone at IM is just gullible, or what. That's what I am going to figure out. But I rarely read anything negative about the program here at IM. 

To those of who are somehow unfamliar with P/RR/S it stands for Power/Rep Range/Shock. It's a program that IM member gopro came up with, and is basically a cyclical training program. In a nutshell each cycle last roughly 3 weeks. The first week is 'Power', the second week is 'Rep Range', and the third and final week is 'Shock'. Here is a link to the article:

http://ironmagazine.com/article65.html

I am going to be doing it about 99% of the way that gopro layed it out, basically because I want to give it a fair shot. I have heard so much about the program I don't want any excuses why I shouldn't see just as superb results as everyone else has.

The split that I am going to follow for my first 3-week P/RR/S cycle at least is going to be: 

1- Chest/Triceps
2- Back/Biceps
3- Rest
4- Shoulders/Traps
5- Legs
6- Rest 

Support and comments/suggestions are always appreciated and welcome.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Mike, check out my post in your "old journal"...

You need to stick to one thing buddy or you'll never be satisfyed.  You still have a chance.
SF took time off to give you a hand and I am sure he's going to feel like you are slapping it. 
SF and Gopro don't exactly see eye to eye in their training theories.  That's normal, not everyone can agree.
Gopro won't be mad if you give SF a fair try, just like if you give SF a fair try and it doesn't work for you, he won't be mad if you go to Gopro.  I have seen that people here are generally happy for you  if they see that something, anything is working for you.
Take care buddy and just think about it...be patient


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

I was wondering if a day like this(or journal rather) would come.. (P/RR/S).  

Im done with the good lucks now.. Ive decided that its not luck thats needed, its determination and dedication, which you are in control of Mikey.   so kick some booty!!  

and about that diet- lets just make the training change and let diet stay clean and balanced.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 5, 2004)

wtf.  what happened to SF's 9 weeks?

 This is getting fuckin' retarded.  You've got the attention span of an ADD gnat.  Just pick something and _DO IT_.  It was kind of funny at first, but now it's getting bizarre.  And really, if you insist on changing your plan so often, just keep it in one journal.  There's no need to spam up the forum with 19 "MONSTARS TOTALLY DEDICATED FINAL JOURNAL" threads.

 You keep complaining that youve got all this flab to lose... yet you never stick with a diet or training protocol long enough to see results.  I'm glad to give you support, but it gets old after the 16th "good luck" post.  Encouragement seems rather useless since it has no effect on you.  Tons of people have given you solid advice and encouragement throughout your series of journals... how do you think they feel when you constantly ignore it all?

 Tough love, Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

*fantasma62:* I agree man, I do need to stick to one thing. You're absolutely right. Maybe I should have stuck to SF's routine, but honestly I really want to see what all this hype is about with this P/RR/S routine. I mean all I do is read and read and read how great it is. I know that SF and gopro don't agree on their training philosophies at all, and there's nothing wrong with that. I am not backstabbing SF by trying gopro's program nor am I backstabbing gopro by doing SF's program. I am going to give SF's program a shot, without a doubt, I am just curious as to what this is all about. 

*Jen:* Haha, that's funny that you knew this journal was coming. I guess you knew that eventually I would have to try P/RR/S. I agree that it is not luck at all, like you said its dedication and determination. Diet lately has been crap. For whatever reason, when I am not posting what I eat in an online journal, in my head I feel like it doesn't count or something. It's the stupidest thing.

*Monolith:* SF's 9 weeks is going to happen man, I never said that it wasn't going to. I just decided to give P/RR/S a shot for now. No big deal. I agree that this is getting really out of hand. And just like you said at first it was just like whatever---but at this point it's f*cking insane. And I feel so godd*mn out of control, more now than ever before. I can completely understand people getting frustrated trying to help and support me, I can't even imagine. I am sorry for the frustrations that I have caused. I don't mean to, now I hope that you can believe that. I don't ENJOY binging every other day or even everyday, nor do I have fun starting a new journal, etc. Ideally I want to keep ONE journal for a year or more.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

9-5-2004​
*Power: Chest/Triceps*

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 3 with the 135's

*Incline BB Presses*
3 sets of 5 with 245

*Flat DB Flyes* 
3 sets of 5 with the 80's

*Close-Grip BB Presses* 
3 sets of 5 with 225

*Skullcrushers*
2 sets of 4 with 135

*One-Arm DB Extensions*
2 sets of 6 with a 45 

Good workout today. Felt extremely flabby in the gym, simply because my diet lately has been OUT OF CONTROL. I don't know what my problem is, it's just been nuts. I don't know if I am going through some kind of horomonal imbalance or what---but I have never eaten this much junkfood and not pulled myself together. 

Anyway, today in the gym I started off with flat DB presses, 4 sets of 3 with the 135's. Not bad at all. Moved onto some incline BB presses, nothing too crazy. This gym I was training in today didn't have a regular incline bench so I had to pull one in the power rack. What a pain in the a*s. Hit up some flyes and that was it for chest. For my triceps I did some CG bench and some skullcrushers, and finished up with some one-arm BTN extensions. Not too bad at all. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk 
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- cashews
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout
- teriyaki chicken + vegetables
- baked chicken, corn, mashed potatoes + gravy, cornbread 
- low-carb tuna sandwich, mixed fruit

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 234 lbs. 

I know that my diet has sucked lately but damn, WTF? I mean 234 lbs. is just ridiculous, and the worst part is that I know for a fact I am flabbier now than I have been in the past 6 months. Which is just ridiculous. This rollercoaster dieting and binging and eating low-carb is killing me.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> SF's 9 weeks is going to happen man, I never said that it wasn't going to. I just decided to give P/RR/S a shot for now. No big deal. I agree that this is getting really out of hand. And just like you said at first it was just like whatever---but at this point it's f*cking insane. And I feel so godd*mn out of control, more now than ever before. I can completely understand people getting frustrated trying to help and support me, I can't even imagine. I am sorry for the frustrations that I have caused. I don't mean to, now I hope that you can believe that. I don't ENJOY binging every other day or even everyday, nor do I have fun starting a new journal, etc. Ideally I want to keep ONE journal for a year or more.


 Well start small, man.  Force yourself to keep your routine changes in one journal, at least.  That way you'll be reminded of how often you change your mind... and perhaps it'll make you think twice before doing so.  As it is, each one of your old journals falls off the front page within a few hours.

 You can't expect to change everything at once.  You can't stop binging, stay on a strict diet, and follow a certain training protocol all at once.  It's too much of a change for anyone.  Your problem is that you're constantly looking at this as an "all or nothing" deal.  If you cant control your binges, training and attitude all at once you give up and/or jump to something new.  It's psychologically overwhelming to try and change your habits overnight.  That's why you *must* start small if you ever hope of achieving your goals.  It's the same for any situation - in college they dont start out freshman english with the original text of Beowulf, do they?  And in the Army they don't send recruits through the final obstacle course on the first day of boot camp, do they?  These big goals are built up to with time spent training, practicing, and building confidence.

 Remember a few weeks back you said that BCC's build was the one you wanted to emulate?  Well, i think you've got genetics that surpass even his.  The difference is you havent managed to build up the discipline he has.  Once you do, your results will be nothing short of astounding.  Just _don't_ try to do it all at once, because there are several dozen old journal's in this forum which testify to the inherent failure of that path.

 On a final note, i think one of your problems is the lack of legitimate support from myself (and perhaps others).  We have been too content to write often superficial comments of "good luck!" and "way to go!" just to please our own ego.  Telling someone "good luck" or "i know you'll do great" underscored with the digital felicity of 16 blinking smilies - after that someone has failed in 5 dozen previous journals - tends to erode the value of their sentiments.  That said, you wont pry another spurious  smiley from me untill you actually deserve it.  Hopefully you'll start seeing them pretty frequently.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

mono gave you the best post I think Ive ever read. and its all the truth. I want to wish you luck, but i think one of the biggest keys to success is failing at first, and then sticking with your program and working through it! Dont just get frustrated and try something else.. stick with it, through the good and the bad. give yourself and your body a chance to adjust. and just believe and want it badly.. and you WILL do it. you have the desire. now act that passion out. we do believe in you. dont let yourself down!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 5, 2004)

Dude, just because you change your routine doesn't mean you have to have a different journal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 5, 2004)

*Monolith:* Wow, one of the BEST posts that I have read since I have been here at IM, and that's saying a lot. Thanks so much bro for taking out the time to type that out. I really appreciate it man. I don't have much to say honestly, I agree 100% with everything that you posted. I absolutely without question try to completely break habits overnight. I have no idea why at all but I have been in this way of thinking for as long as I can remember. 

Always binging and pigging out and then trying to completely stop the following day. As if it's just something that can be gotten rid of overnight. Anyway, I do need to start taking small steps in the right direction. One of the biggest things that I think I need to do is EAT when I am hungry. I feel like sometimes I just ignore the urge to eat because I feel like I am eating too much that day, etc. And then I end up becoming even hungrier with all kinds of cravings, etc. 

I am going to stick it out though man, and I agree that usually a "good luck" isn't going to do that much for me, or anyone for that matter. I usually try to offer more than just a "nice job," and posts like that. 

*lakergirl:* Hey there, thanks for all of the kind words and support. And you have no idea how bad I really want to stick to something---that's the worst part about it. Is that it's not enjoyable for me to binge and then feel flabby and insecure the next day. I mean there's absolutely nothing fun about it at all. It's such a boring and miserable way to live. And it makes me not want to be sociable at all, because I feel fat and awful about myself. Just a horrible lifestyle in general. 

*Duncans Donuts:* Agreed. It is just my mindset bro, it's hard to explain. But by starting a new journal I feel like I almost forget about what I have just done, etc. Makes no sense, I know.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 5, 2004)

P/RR/S is overhyped IMO.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 5, 2004)

What happened to doing SF's routine?  9 weeks goes by fast, eh


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Mono!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 6, 2004)

*PreMier:* That's what I am going to find out. 

*Duncans Donuts:* SF's 9 weeks will happen bro, trust me. I definitely think that his program has a lot of promise. I just need to see what everyone is talking about with this P/RR/S. 

*Jen:* Agreed, great post.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 6, 2004)

9-6-2004​
*Power: Back/Biceps*

*Bentover Rows*
3 sets of 4 with 345

*CG Cable Pulldowns* 
3 sets of 6 with 180

*CG Cable Rows* 
3 sets of 5 with 210

*Alternating DB Curls* 
2 sets of 4 with the 70's

*BB Curls* 
2 sets of 5 with 115

*Incline DB Hammer Curls* 
2 sets of 5 with the 50's

Good workout today I think, really enjoying these power sessions so far. They definitely give me a chance to really go heavy in the gym. Started off with some nice hard bentover rows. Good sets today. Ended up doing 3 heavy sets of 4. Nothing too crazy. Did with a double overhand grip, Yates style. Moved onto some pulldowns and cable rows. This gym SUCKS for training back. There's no room for my ghetto t-bar rows, they don't have a support row machine, it drives me crazy.

For biceps I went real heavy on alt. DB curls, and then did some BB curls. The BB curls for whatever reason really beat up my biceps. Whatever. Finished up with some hammer curls today, good sets---that's for sure. 

Diet:
- scrambled eggs, hash browns, oatmeal 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout
- banana
- MRP + 2% milk
- low-carb tuna & cheese sandwich
- cottage cheese + pineapple
- grilled chicken & cheese soft taco 
- 2 boiled eggs 
- ? 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------

